# Toppa's foaling thread



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

She looks like a bouncy ball  Its mares like this that you just wanna hug lol


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

If she's throwing palominos and buckskins with a chestnut stud like that, she's definitely at least a smokey black. Very pregnant girl! Both of them are adorable!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She must be a smokey black to have produced some of those colts when bred to a chestnut. Looking forward to more pictures and seeing a baby. Maybe she will break her trend and have a filly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm just not sure she's feeling to hugable right now, some of it is winter coat not she is huge poor thing, she's darker in the winter, she has black points, I think if she was born her she would have been call grulla (sp), and she has the dun stripe, her palomino colt had a white stripe. So I thought it might be fun to try and guess the color of this foal, I did ask her for a filly, but she never listens. Another interesting thing is that both solids were born windswept, they straighten up just fine in a couple of weeks, has any one else had this happen?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

They're so cuteee!! I love ponies! I can't wait to see a baby


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awe, she looks pretty grumpy. LoL. What a belly, wow.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

that's her feed me now look.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Here a pic of the coloring on her backside.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Do you have any pics of her Dun stripe?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I can try and get some tomorrow I was looking through her pics and I couldn't find any of her stripe I don't know if I've ever taken one of it. It's more noticeable in the summer.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

cmarie said:


> Here a pic of the coloring on her backside.


Don't you know it's not nice to take pictures of a lady's backside. :wink: HeHeHe.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm sorry if I embarrassed anyone with backside pictures...lol


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Cute is all I have to say!!!! I'd love to see some pics of her past foals!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

i don't have any pic's of Loki the buckskin any more computer crashed and couldn't retrieve any thing off it. The pally is Bansi fra Desert Ice aka Spiderman, the Black and White is Rex fra Desert Ice, the Smokey Black Tovero is Skotti fra Desert Ice aka Lefty. Pic's aren't that great.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

sorry it might help if I put the pics on.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I did manage to find a picture of the buckskin Loki, and the little one was Toppa's last foal the solid chestnut.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

cmarie said:


> I did manage to find a picture of the buckskin Loki, and the little one was Toppa's last foal the solid chestnut.


Pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

She is adorable! That foal is going to be the cutest little thing! I really love the look of this breed....


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, the buckskin has adorable color! What do you do with the islantics?(sp?)


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

You can do anything with them, mine are 5 gaited, walk,trot, canter, tolt and flying pace, you can drive them they love to pull, jump them the pally could jump a 5 foot fence at a stand still, I've seen them do dressage, race that's what the do in Iceland with them, I just trail ride mine, they go any where, love the water. Rex can be roped off of but he doesn't have the cow sense like a QH. Also in Iceland they are used as meat, they have the riding stock and the meat stock. They are 2 1/2 times stronger than the average horse, like mini drafts, big bones and muscles, they have no natural predators so they aren't spooky, they're very brave, loyal, and just plain fun to have, they love people and have the best personalities.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thats pretty awesome! How tall are they? They looked to be the size of a shetland pony to me.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I have 2 mares that are about 13 13 1, one mare 13 2 and both studs are 13 3.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

trainerunlimited said:


> Thats pretty awesome! How tall are they? They looked to be the size of a shetland pony to me.


They should be between 125-145 cm tall. But here we have some Icelandic horses that are over 150 cm tall.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Here are pic's of her stripe, not so great lighting is wrong and she is blowing coat really bad right now.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome, they are bigger than they look! Great pics of her stripe as well! I love the buckskin paint guy, but man, if I tried to ride one, they would probably collapse, haha!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

trainerunlimited said:


> Awesome, they are bigger than they look! Great pics of her stripe as well! I love the buckskin paint guy, but man, if I tried to ride one, they would probably collapse, haha!


They can carry more than you would think.  
Well, for an example, On Iceland, there are no other horses, but the Icelandic Horse, so grown men ride Icelandic horses all the time.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

They are short but stocky, it doesn't feel like riding a pony really, they are broad backed so your your feet don't feel like they are going to drag the ground.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

What do you mean by "windswept?" Haven't heard that term before. Love your horses  We have a 13.3 POA, very sturdy, wonderful height for those who are afraid of heights  Can't wait to see the foal! 

I'll go for a buckskin filly!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

windswept means contracted tendons and crooked legs at birth, it looks like the wind is blowing the the legs sideways. she holds her foals longer, she's always late.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Ahh, got it. Thanks for teaching me something new


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

For those of you that have never seen an Icelandic in action here is a video from you tube.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, neat video. Thanks for posting that! They are so unusual and fascinating to me, I've never seen one in person. Can't wait to see pics of your foal!!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

They are a really cool bred, I used to love the big tall horses until I got Toppa, she has all the power and speed of the bigger breeds but soooo much easier to mount.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, I am definitely a fan of short horses as well! They look like a blast to ride and man, some of their gaits look very quick! Are their gaits smooth or can they be choppy?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Most of the gaits are very smooth but it depends on the horse some gait better than others, Toppa is very smooth not as high stepping because I don't use weights on her. My neighbor has OTTB's and Toppa can keep up with them, she'll make your eyes water when you open her up.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I bet that is an exciting experience, lol. I like to ride other breeds of horses just to see if I like them. Its amazing the differences between the breeds of horses!!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

It is fun to ride them, my stallions have much more power but they aren't as smooth. They are great for people with bad backs.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Dang, if I was anywhere in the vicinity where you live, I'd be tempted to come check them out, lol. I rode a TWH once and didn't really like him, but they are probably as different as you can get to an islantic.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

They are different from the gaited horses here, they are considered the Mercedes of the gaited breeds. They're not like being in a rocking chair, they are much smoother.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Are they like a Rocky mountain gaited? I've never ridden one of those, but heard they have 4-5 gaits as well


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

No, I haven't found another gait like the tolt. It's one you have to ride it's very hard to explain, it's like the walk only faster.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, I am thoroughly fascinated and am determined to find one to check out somewhere in Texas, might take a while though, lol.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I rode an Icelandic gelding years ago, my friend took him down to Arizona with her when she went to college, but he died a couple years ago. Cute little guy that had a heart of gold, but he couldn't beat my sister's Arabian mare, left him (and me on another horse) in the dust when we raced across a harvested field.
Also, I had a palomino gelding that I was told was an Icelandic, but he didn't have any papers to prove it. I sold him after I did the ground work and started sitting in the saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is a link to a farm in Texas.

LoneStar: USA Icelandic Horses for Sale (Breeders): The Texas, United States of America, Icelandic Horses Breeding Farm-see Sales

here's a link to the US registry:

http://www.icelandics.org/


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks! 

Sunny, I've sold a bunch of horses that a way, lol! Get them ready to actually start doing something with and someone has to have them!

Oh, I haven't raced anyone in forever! We used to go out to the corn fields when I was 12-14 and would race the hair off our horses. Those times are now gone, since I want a horse to actually stop when I ask it to, lol!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Whew, they are expensive little guys! I was checking out the horses on the for sale page of that website and they are asking 7-8k for one, lol!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes they are spendy, you can find them cheaper on dreamhorse or horseclicks.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome, thank you for all the info and sorry to get off topic a bit, lol! At least we stayed in the same breed though!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Not a problem, there aren't alot of them in the States. And I think I'm the one that got off topic posting the video.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yayyy another fooling thread to stalk!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> I rode an Icelandic gelding years ago, my friend took him down to Arizona with her when she went to college, but he died a couple years ago. Cute little guy that had a heart of gold, but he couldn't beat my sister's Arabian mare, left him (and me on another horse) in the dust when we raced across a harvested field.
> Also, I had a palomino gelding that I was told was an Icelandic, but he didn't have any papers to prove it. I sold him after I did the ground work and started sitting in the saddle.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did you like the gaits of him?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

cmarie said:


> Did you like the gaits of him?


I didn't know how to sit the tolt...may be if I rode him more I could have learned, but it was just one ride. Way too used to riding stock horses and Arabians. He was the only gaited horse I ever rode 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

You just go with it, some are smoother than others Toppa is very smooth you could do the beer contest on her, hold a mug a beer and ride with out spilling any.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My friend was having fun watching her favorite gelding in the tolt riding next to him instead of on his back. I was just kinda at a loss of how to sit on him LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

It is kinda funny watching people ride one for the first time.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

cmarie said:


> It is kinda funny watching people ride one for the first time.


Yeah, she probably would have got a kick out of my awkwardness if she wasn't so busy watching how high he was lifting his front legs... She had not had been so close to watch him tolt before 

Slightly off topic, the palomino gelding that I had for a year and was told he was an Icelandic, could you tell from a picture if he was one or not? I kinda wonder if he was one, even a crossbreed or something else entirely. He was somewhere between 12 to 13hh at three years old. I posted some pictures of him in a thread some time ago: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/photo-edits-%2Ai-need-more-pictures-107487/page4/

Thank you. I love the fuzziness of the Icelandic's manes and tails, which is why I have some doubts of my palomino being a purebred, he wasn't as "fuzzy" as the ones owned by my friend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

He looks like he could be part because of the shape of his head and the feathering on his legs, he didn't look pure to me.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is a pic of the pally Spiderman I had all groomed he was in training and the kid training him spent about an hour on his mane to get it to lay down.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

cmarie said:


> He looks like he could be part because of the shape of his head and the feathering on his legs, he didn't look pure to me.


He was a fun guy to have around and the first person that looked at him, bought him. Glad to know that he could have been at least a part bred, thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Well we have about a month to go before the beach ball pops, she is starting to shape up and her udders are starting to fill slightly.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She's soooo cute!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I have added a poll to this thread you have multiple choices color, pinto or not, and sex of the foal. Toppa has only thrown colts with this stallion, she has thrown 2 solids, and all others have been pintos, she has also thrown all the colors but bay, so please have fun with your guesses. We have about 21 more days to go to be at 343 days which doesn't mean a lot with this mare, she does not really shape up like most mares, she does get her bag about a week prior.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I voted for a buckskin tobiano colt Can't wait to see how close I am...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My vote was for a palomino tobiano filly


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm just hoping for a health foal I would like a filly from her for once, any color will do but I would like a pally or buckskin tobiano.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

well were about two weeks out she is starting to get a mushy butt and it's starting to hunch up, her bag is starting but not much there right now not that she is ever on time any way. The foal is starting to transition she's not quite so out on the sides. She's blowing her winter coat poor thing is so shaggy.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She is so cute 

I think that black and white pintos get the worst of appearances when it comes to shedding. Long white hairs all over black body hairs, and long black hairs all over the white patches. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sunny, that drives me INSANE! I work with 3 paints and it's driving me crazy right now how bad they're shedding!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

when they really start shedding and I brush them it looks like there was a dead animal in the pen with all the hair I get off of them, I kinda wish I knew how to spin I'd make all that hair into yarn I think I could make a sweater from each one of the Icee's.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I voted for buckskin or palomino and a filly. Can't wait to see the baby! :smile:


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't wait to see the foal either, she's not going to foal on the expected due date, she'll go over as usual, she has a slight bag, she is hollowing out above the flanks as usual, she doesn't get the hollowed out tail head, still way out on the sides, has some ventral edema, looks very miserable, kinda wondering if the vet missed a twin, or if she stepped out on Agi and bred with Romeo my paint stud...lol.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I checked her this morning when I fed, she finally making some progress on her bag it's getting hard and warm not full yet but getting there, she's to fuzzy to get pic's I may have to to shave her so the foal can eat...lol


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

cmarie said:


> I checked her this morning when I fed, she finally making some progress on her bag it's getting hard and warm not full yet but getting there, she's to fuzzy to get pic's I may have to to shave her so the foal can eat...lol


Hoooray Toppa!!!! Haha one of our show minis has to be shaved in the spring. He gets so much hair in the winter it would take the entire summer to shed out. We decided to let him blow his coat by himself one year... lets just say we didn't do very well that show season! Lol he looked like a goat!!!!
Toppa is just so darn cute!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

It's still too cold to shave her all the way but I could shave around her udder, I don't know how well she would like it though, she's pretty grumpy these days, I figure she still has about 2 weeks, if she stays in her normal pattern. I wish it would warm up enough to bath her before she foals.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

cmarie said:


> It's still too cold to shave her all the way but I could shave around her udder, I don't know how well she would like it though, she's pretty grumpy these days, I figure she still has about 2 weeks, if she stays in her normal pattern. I wish it would warm up enough to bath her before she foals.


Do you still have snow in Nevada? I live in Pennsylvania and its slowly warming up, it looks like I'm not going to need a foal blanket after all... and I know what you mean about her being grumpy. I have never seen Spice so aggressive before to other horses. 
Is there a possibility she was bred by your paint stud? Like you had mentioned before? This may be a silly questtion, but would you know as soon as its born? Do icee babies look different from birth?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

We don't have any snow on the ground here haven't had much this winter but it's still cold at night in the teens and twenties, we're supposed to get snow next week again, the weather is strange this year, it gets warm for a few days then cold again, the trees are trying to bud already, we had bees out last weekend then it snowed 2 days and was windy. 

My paint stud did get out last late spring in with Agi's mare's but Toppa was already bred. Yes you can tell, the Icee's have shorter necks and longer thicker mane and tails, and alittle bigger heads, and are over all stockier than the Paint babies. Toppa is the Alpha mare of the herd, and doesn't put up with much even from the studs, and my Paint stud is a gentleman when breeding if they mare isn't respetive he doesn't push the issue, he'll do the normal kissing, sniffing, pawing at them then just walk away if they don't respond. And when he got out none of the mares were in heat, he was just trying to steal more girls. 

The funny thing about Romeo the Paint and Agi the Icelandic, they don't fight each other, I guess they have an understanding. I think Romeo knows Agi would kill him in a real fight. Now Romeo and Rex my other Icee stud hate each other and have had a couple of serious fights when Rex got out I had to put him in seven rail panels. Rex is young and stupid still. I put a couple of mares in with Rex so he's content now and doesn't escape any more, since he has his little herd and can't get his head through the panels and lift them up to climb under. He's so strong he can pull the wood posts out of the ground that the panels are connected to and hot wire has no effect on him.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Well today were at 341 days still not transitioned, bag still no full, but on a brighter note there is a big storm coming tonight through Saturday so with my luck she'll have it in the height of the snow and high winds, the only good thing is she usually foals during the late morning hours between 8 and 10 am and not in the middle of the night. I think that is a Icelandic thing the sun is up most of the night in the summer and spring there so it doesn't affect the mare to foal during daylight hours.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She will break her trend and drop a beautiful, healthy filly at 3am...


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

maybe Agi did throw all fillies last spring, but Toppa had a colt late fall the year before and wasn't bred back, I don't like late fall babies winters are too hard on the mares nursing foal during the cold, sucks them up to much, and I'm leary about blanketing a nursing mare.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see her baby!!!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Well tomorrow is supposed to be the big day but as usual she's going to be late, so it will be another colt. She still hasn't transitioned, bags not full but is warm and hard, she was uncomfortable today swishing her tail, biting her sides, shifting back feet, lots of foal movement, and she took a bite out of poor Agi through the panels. There is also a big storm coming this weekend, so maybe she will this weekend but I won't hold my breath, she'll be 3 weeks late as usual.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Man she is wide. LoL. And shedding!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

She is shedding like crazy I tried to curry her out today and just made it worse if she wasn't so grumpy I'd get out the shopvac and vacuum her, it would probably clog the vacuum there is so much hair. 

I was wiggling her tummy today and there seems to be alot of water in there, she's pretty mushy and jiggly when you touch her not solid like she looks.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Sounds like she is a bit of a water balloon, all the more room for baby to stretch out


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

LoL, she looks so ****y too. Although if I looked like that, I probably would be a grumpy butt too...


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Awe she is adorable. Hope she has a good delivery she looks like she is ready. ;-)


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I could tell in her eyes she's not feeling well today. SD maybe that's why she still so out on the sides maybe.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks Chandra, I hope so too, and it will happen when the foal is ready.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

cmarie said:


> I could tell in her eyes she's not feeling well today. SD maybe that's why she still so out on the sides maybe.


I know that I felt like a water balloon with my last child, way too much amniotic fluid. Lucky I went into labor 2 weeks early (I was measuring 4cm over what I should have) and completely flooded the midwife and delivery room :shock:. So I know first hand what is feels like to be a big water balloon :lol:


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

Dont worry too much, shes actually not late, maer foal in response to foal readiness instead of numbers on the calender. And the old saying shes late its a stud colt is actually a wives tale!  The only thing that holds true is that foalings that occur between January thru May usually go longer 340 or more than foalings that happen in the warmer months June - August. It actually has to do with the length of sunlight in a day just like heat cycles. My mares are bred for earlier babies and they usually go to about day 350 and one to 360 and Ive had all fillies!  Good luck with your baby! Both of mine are at day 347 today, starting to get frustarated cause Im so close but yet so far away lol


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

^^^Oh I know she usual goes between 350 and 360, she had always had colts with this stud. At least your mares are all bagged up and have transitioned already, Toppa hasn't yet, she's still as wide as she is tall.

SD so did the baby deliver with that tidal wave that you had?? lol..


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She was an effective plug, once she came out, there was a big gush of fluid that went all over the place. Quote from the midwife, "now I need a shower" -she was looking at her clothes and arms because she was covered LOL! Yeah, that last child of mine was a chunk too. 9 lbs 15 oz, only 19" long at two weeks and one day before her due date. She wasn't my biggest baby either, but I had always measured right on for the previous pregnancies.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Your daughter was short and round like Toppa is..lol..


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Still no foal not that I was expecting one yet, no real changes.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Still no foal only changes is she is all posty legged now, and the foal has transitioned a bit, so it won't be long now I hope.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Any updates? She should be done baking that baby by now


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

still baking but today my gelding is "standing guard" on her so maybe soon, he attends all the foals being born, he keeps the dogs and coyotes away.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Nothing yet her udders are full with no dimpling, not quite as round as tall any more but still out on the sides, she has alot of ventral edema, and is being quite the [email protected]#$ at the moment. Foal movement has slowed down. Hoping she will go this week.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I thought we were going to have a baby last night, she showed all the signs of labor, but alas it was just a bad case of gas...


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Well we're at 354 days today and counting, she has the egg shape going on from a side view, not quite a beach ball any more if she is as usual she'll have him by the 6th 3 weeks late.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Do we get to see more pictures? Maybe they can be the last pictures before she has that long awaited filly


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll take some tomorrow of her I tried to brush her out today, it looked like a dehaired a hide out there, we are supposed to have a storm in tonight maybe that will get her going. She doesn't get the signs like milk veins, prominent tail head, drop in front of the flank, flat sided, relaxed or puffy vulva, or the other normal signs, she looses muscle tone in her back and her valley becomes a peak, she gets butt high, and she gets grumpy she is all of those right now, she hasn't lost the plugs in her teats yet and I can't express any milk but that doesn't mean anything with her. She also has silent heats, she's a sneaky mare.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Poor little Toppa today. The other is Vina she's due mid June.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Look how wide she is!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

you'd think there was 3 in there.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! She's going to have a big baby!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

tee hee beach ball with legs  she is too cute! excited to see the bouncing bundle of energy (ha bouncing...beach ball...pun intended)


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

She's huge, getting ready for angular leg deformities on this one.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Today we had wax never before has she waxed up, the milk was white and sweet, so hopefully by Sunday.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cmarie, im so excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm excited too. Maybe it will be a filly one could only hope.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Who ever voted for a solid chestnut filly won, at least I think she's chestnut too dark to tell will have pictures in the morning no lights out there.
She was born about 8:30 pm She has a strong sucking reflex she was standing by nine with a little help, she has really messed up legs right now. I put her up to nurse and mom walked away, not sure if that's a good sign or not but she was licking her, I think Toppa had her standing up because the foal was soaking wet when I went out there, I was checking on her through the window every few minutes tonight and didn't see her go down, so I just missed it. Her naval was doctored she was dried off and touched all over, she sucked on my leg, my hand, my thumb, on my grand daughter. Going back out until Toppa passes the placenta and lets her nurse.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I wasn't sure if the pictures would come out but they did. Toppa passed her placenta and it's intact, baby is nursing, Toppa is so full poor little one had milk running out the sides of her mouth and down her neck.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

BABY!!!!!!! I knew it was going to be soon! This is her first filly, correct?

What's wrong with her poor legs? Is it a hereditary condition or from being in the womb? Is she able to walk okay?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh!!! Sweet sweet little girl!!
Congratulations!!!!! So happy everyone is healthy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Yep first filly, from being in the womb she's walking around, but really down on her pasterns in the back she should straighten up in a couple of days, her front legs appear much thicker than the back but it hard to tell right now will get a better idea in the morning.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

So far so good FlyGap.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Darn Toppa for baking a solid. ;-)


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

CONGRATS on a beautiful filly, Marie! Hope everything goes well with her legs, it is probably from being in there so long, lol. She looks like a healthy size! YAY


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Well CP I don't really care about the color she's strong and appears health.
TU, she is a good size for a Icee baby when her legs straighten out she won't be able to go under her mom.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations! You got your long awaited filly out of Toppa! She is a lovely little girl. I look forward to more pictures in the daylight


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I can't wait to see her in the daylight either I think she may have white legs but I can't tell yet, they may just be blonde.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She looks like a cutie! Congrats! I love this time of year! lol


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Congratulations! Glad mom and baby are doing well!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

gorgeous congrats


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

She is absolutely darling  glad you have a healthy baby, dear!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

YAY!!! Congrats Toppa, and to you too cmarie! What a beautiful big girl! I am so excited for the both of you! Cant wait for TONS more pictures!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone, here are more pictures of her, she is pretty windswept right now, but already has come up since last night, she's a fat little thing. Now I have to come up with an Old Norse name for her. She is a complete solid her legs are the blonde color but she may have the dun stripe but not sure yet it may be counter shading.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She is a cutey, Marie! Congrats!!!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you, she is super sweet too, not that she can run away from me right now..lol


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Here are some names I came up with so far.
*Some about pronunciation in Icelandic:* 
*i is said as i in which.* 
*Þ/þ is said as th in this.* 
*Á/á is said as o in how.* 
*Ó/ó is said as o in no.* 
*Æ/æ is said as y in why.* 
*Ð/ð is said as th in this, with no sound, just whisper/blow the sound.* 
*Í/í is said as the ea in meaning.*


Bleikja: red dun
Digra: chubby, stout one
Fína: the fine one, radiance
Glóð: glowing fire
Glóðrauð: gleaming red
Leppa: fox
Mist: maiden, a Valkyrie
Ósk: wish, desire
Rauð: red horse
Sóta: dark red
Svás: kind, warm
Vemma: fox
Væna: darling
Öskubuska: Cinderella
Ingabjörg: my grandmothers middle name
Brenna: fire
Elska: love, darling
Flækja: tangle
Glóðrauð: fire red
Lukka: happiness, luck
Lýsi: brightness
Prinsessa: princess 
Prúð: beautiful, elegant 
Prýði: beauty


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Well congratulations! Shes adoreable.

Brenna or Elska is my name vote from what you've posted. Neat naming ideas, btw.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!!! She is adorable! Look forward to watching her grow and seeing more photos!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I like those too and I can pronounce them..lol


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like Fina and Elska. Shes cutes. Im guessing shes a red dun. I have a picture of my red dun curly when he was born, same exact coloring!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Poor little one hasn't had the best welcome to the world the wind started about 6 this morning and it's blowing about 70 mph right now, so she's windswept for more than one reason, I may have to go out and pick her up and hold her so she can eat with out getting blown away...


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh no! Poor little girl! cmarie, pardon my ignorance but what does it mean to be windswept. Is it common? You had mentioned it before in this thread.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

It's angular deformities in the legs mostly the back legs and it looks just like the wind is blowing them sideways. It can be caused from being overdue, the way the foal is positioned in the womb, lack of nutrition, or congenital. Toppa's solid foals seem to have this condition, but they have all straightened up without intervention with in 2 weeks. She also has weak pasterns right now but the were much worse last night. She walks and runs she still very uncoordinated and looks like a little spider but she'll be fine, if not I'll splint her legs.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad you finally got your filly-she's a cutie.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Any more photos?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

More pictures, she is straighten up nicely still a little windswept and uncoordinated on her back left leg. She is showing all 5 gaits tried getting some of her gaiting but mom kept her on the other side so I couldn't get any.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness! She is as cute as can be.....really looking forward to seeing her grow up! Shes gonna be a looker!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you, she's a stout little thing, and has attitude already, yesterday she went over to her dads pen and bite him on the nose when he was smelling her, not that he really cared he loves the babies.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

What a sweet girl! I like them when their spunky, lol. Keep us updated with pics! She looks like she has straitened up considerably!


----------

